# oven cleaning?



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyone have any good tips for cleaning a very dirty oven? Lots of pie drippings on the bottom and grease splatter on the sides.
:help:


----------



## TheGoodLife (Jun 28, 2009)

Heat your oven to 200 and let it go for 15 minutes then turn it off. Then on the top rack place a pan of ammonia (I use a pie plate) and on the bottom rack place a pan of about 2 cups boiling water. Close the oven door (watch out for the fumes from the ammonia) and let it set for at least 2 hours (or overnight if you want). You'll notice your kitchen smelling of ammonia.

When the time's up take out the pans and the racks then make a paste of baking soda and vinegar and rub it on all surfaces. Let that sit up for 15 minutes then rinse thoroughly. You may need to add more paste depending on how dirty the oven is.

I JUST did this last weekend and my oven is lovely!

If you wanna clean those racks, place them in a plastic trash bag with about a cup of ammonia. Seal the bag, shake it a bit to get the surfaces wet, and let it set 2 hours (or overnight), then rinse (preferably outside with a garden hose). You may need to use that paste mentioned above if the racks are really soiled. When you open the bag be sure to do it away from you or anyone else -- ammonia fumes are heavy duty!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

THANK YOU!!!! I will give that a try!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks from me also, we had a cherry pie spill over in the oven and I didn't want to purchase oven cleaner.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Wonder if this method using same ingredients would work on a "self-cleaning" oven. I've never used the cleaning feature before...my oven needs to be cleaned soon.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

nappy said:


> Wonder if this method using same ingredients would work on a "self-cleaning" oven. I've never used the cleaning feature before...my oven needs to be cleaned soon.


I love the self cleaning feature on my oven. I really think it's great on cold winter days, but the smell gets to be a bit strong.

I DO NOT leave the oven racks in the oven when I "self clean" as it ruins the finish.

If you wish to clean it yourself, I'm certain that the methods suggested would work.


----------



## TheGoodLife (Jun 28, 2009)

If you just have a small spill and it causes your oven to smoke, you can pour salt on it which should stop it smoking then after you're done using it clean up the spill with a spatula (pancake turner).


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

This weekend, Roger is going to try the ammonia in a black garbage bag method for cleaning the oven racks. He has a power washer to give them a good cleaning.

Roger loves his pizza and the racks show it! The rest of the oven isn't bad at all but those racks! Ack!


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I use Biz 'n Green mix to clean mine. I have a really hard time tolerating the fumes from oven cleaners, and this has none. No ammonia stench either. Put 1/4 cup of Biz powder in a 1 quart spritzer bottle and add warm water to 3/4 fill the bottle. Dissolve the powder, then add 1/4 cup of Simple Green liquid cleaner and fill the rest of the bottle with water. Because the Biz is an enzymatic cleaner additive, it will break down the gunk really well. Give it a shot, I use it for all kinds of things.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Ode, since I haven't gotten around to cleaning the oven yet, I may just try that. I don't like the fumes either...they make me very sick. It is suposed to be DH's job to clean the oven this time, but it just isn't happening LOL Where do I find Biz? Is that in with regular cleaners at the store? I have the simple green...love that stuff.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

Once you get the oven clean, put some foil on the bottom under the burner to catch any drippings, etc. in the future. Then you can just pull out the foil, wipe it down and put new foil in. 

I do this and only really have to clean my oven about once a year to get anything off the sides.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Laura! Really should have done that last time. I heard somewhere that foil under the element would make it burn out faster, but I think that was on the stove top not the oven. Has anyone else ever heard that?
Also, I saw recently in a catalog a teflon pad that goes under the element. Anyone seen one of those? If I weren't so all fired against teflon, I would do it in a hear beat LOL


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

I've not heard that Trisha and I've been doing that in our stove (which was bought new) in 2002. So it's going on 7 years (will be in Nov.)


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

For all the self-cleaning ovens I've had, the directions say DO NOT clean with chemicals, use only the self-cleaning cycle. It probably has to do with the interior finish.

I adore my self-cleaning oven, especially on cold winter days!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

jmtinmi said:


> Thanks from me also, we had a cherry pie spill over in the oven and I didn't want to purchase oven cleaner.


I ended up purchasing oven cleaner at over $5 a can!! I felt I had to because the spill had dripped down the door. It did take three attempts and there still is a dark stain! 

Later on, I found oven cleaner at a Dollar Tree Store for $1.


----------

